# I think my husband is a con artist & pathological lier



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi


----------



## Red_Dolphin (Dec 27, 2011)

My gut instinct is if he has lied about these things, he has and will likely lie about many more.

Does he have kids from his previous marriage? 

What about his family? Do you know many of them? Is he originally from the area that you live in now? 

Do you know many of his life long friends?

What I am getting at is maybe you need to do some research on this man and talk to people who have known him a lot longer than you.

What do you mean by "lost his 175k landscaping job"? Is that what his annual salary was?

What did you loan him 20k for exactly and what did he do with it? I am little confused about what the loan was a "start up" for.


----------



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, hehis ...he says about his bad and he's an 's a......but maybe not ...  im so confused....


----------



## hehasmyheart (Mar 11, 2010)

Don't doubt yourself. There is enough evidence to say he is a liar. Nobody's perfect, but is that a trait you can deal with for the rest of your life?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You might want to get copies of any marriage and divorce papers the previous marriage.

He might not even be divorced. You might not be married.

Don't laugh. I know someone who that happened to.


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm gonna call troll on this one. Anyone seriously believe that Landscaping people make $175K/year?


----------



## Red_Dolphin (Dec 27, 2011)

Dadof3 said:


> I'm gonna call troll on this one. Anyone seriously believe that Landscaping people make $175K/year?


No, but I believe it is possible that a landscaping job would pay that much if it were for a large development of some sort. 

Doesn't mean he would make that much himself.


----------



## Red_Dolphin (Dec 27, 2011)

jessicaconned said:


> his salary varies depending on how many landscaping job he gets, but ive never actually seen a w2. .


You've been married 18 months, do you not file taxes together?



jessicaconned said:


> now he's looking for an apt. maybe he's a con artist and knows his time is up......but maybe not ...  im so confused....


What prompted him to look for an apt?


----------



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

hi together...i have aseperate.


----------



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

to hehasmyheart.....your point is valid and now that's a question that I stuggle with. I love him but I hate to think of myself as anyone's fool.......


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You could ask him to get his back tax from FROM THE IRS. See what on them .


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If you tell your kids the truth about him they might be more honest with you about how they really feel about him. It could be they have their doubts about him, but follow your lead, and also knowing he lied to you about stuff including money that he might have used partly to buy their affection (diversions and toys) will change their opinion. I hope you are not going to 'cover' for him. I think if they're your kids then you can tell them your H is dishonest. My kids do not seem to miss my H at all. They adjusted fine, and know he lied to me about a lot of things and hurt my feelings and that was wrong. Also they sensed a lot of frustration on my part because of having to live day to day with his lies (different than your H's), and living without those kind of lies, I'm a different person. Less tense, less anxious, less on edge, happier, thinking about stuff that makes me happy rather than always having to think 20 times about anything he says or does. That's just no way to live a life. Lies aren't harmless just because they don't change the surface of the water...they're a dangerous undercurrent that you spend a lot of energy to deal with to keep your boat on course. So your kids are happy, but they are being deprived of most of their mom's time and energy, which is being directed towards a liar who can't even contribute to his own expenses but shammed it out of you.


----------



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

to, my days and , I am....I so sorry but I am. thanks for...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

The only way to handle this if you stay with him is 100% transparency. You would have to know what is going on in his business. Probably he in yours. No secret computer email accounts, you both have passwords to everything of each other's. It's hard to lie when everything is out in the open.

It sounds to me like he built himself up to be what he is not to get you. Now to keep you he has to continue the lies... and the lies get bigger and more convoluted as time goes on.


----------



## Red_Dolphin (Dec 27, 2011)

So, he has his own company now? Is it winter time now? If it is, the first snow should tell you whether he is lying about Avis or not.


----------



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jessicaconned (Jan 14, 2012)

I spoke to and hired a private investigator today. I should know more in abt a week. Meanwhile I continue to be unable to sleep or eat. I've lost too much weight. I look and feel pathetic. I try to eat, but I can't seem to hold myfood down....hope things are looking up for the rest of you'all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

